# Barrel Grip vs Top Handle Jigsaw



## analog_gamer (Jan 27, 2015)

I am considering owning a Jigsaw for around the house, weekend warrior type work (no woodworking, yet) and want a good Jigsaw that will not only last but be smooth to operate (easy to handle after practice).


Looking at either the Bosch JS470EB (7amp) or the Bosch JS365 (6amp). The JS470EB is a barrel grip while the JS365 is a top handle model.


I believe I would enjoy using the barrel grip better (no stores near by to tell) due to handling thanks to lower center of gravity and natural placement of hand. Regardless, the only thing stopping me is a $50 price difference between the two.

Is it justifiable as my first Jigsaw for the difference in price?

Thanks.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Tyler and welcome to the forum. I think it might be a case of user preference. I don't think the barrel grip would work for me but I have arthritis in my hands. I would have to control it with my hand where the handle grip I can use my arm as well. It would be really good if you could find one to try first. Bosch is a good brand and it's smart to buy one that will last you a long time as opposed to something cheap that will disappoint you in a couple of years.

One other option is a scrolling jig saw if you can find one. My father in law had a Craftsman that the head would turn on and it was really handy in tight situations like sink cutouts. But I wouldn't buy one unless you can find a better brand. The lock that held his straight wore out and wouldn't stay locked and it became a pain in the butt to use once that happened.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Tyler

As a interior fit-out joiner (trim carpenter) I tend to use jigsaws rather a lot. In general for installation work (such as round the house) I'd have to say that a bow handle version has a number of advantages. With a bow handle is is possible to apply more downwards pressure, or even use both hands, which is an advantage when doing cut-outs in flooring, plywood wall sheathing, etc. The barrel grip comes into it's own on more delicate, precision cuts such as scribing (copes) where it is possible to vary one's grip in order to undertake complex cuts like these:










That's actually a Metabo bow-handled jigsaw fitted with a Collins coping foot - the bow handle really gets in your way a lot on that type of cut

This is what I was installing (about a dozen of them) a;; of which had to be scribed (coped):










Regards

Phil


----------



## analog_gamer (Jan 27, 2015)

Really great work Phil. So, as a more casual user and this being my first Jigsaw, I might go with the top handle Bosch and save my $50. (All honesty just put it towards an orbital sander or some saw bits)


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What Charles said.
The more powerful the motor, the less likely you are to damage it when the going gets heavy. Two or three layers of MDF for example.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

analog_gamer said:


> I am considering owning a Jigsaw for around the house, weekend warrior type work (no woodworking, yet) and want a good Jigsaw that will not only last but be smooth to operate (easy to handle after practice).
> 
> 
> Looking at either the Bosch JS470EB (7amp) or the Bosch JS365 (6amp). The JS470EB is a barrel grip while the JS365 is a top handle model.
> ...


the Bosches are outstanding machines...
the bench mark for everybody else...
get both and go for heavy duty...


----------



## Bricknhank (Dec 28, 2013)

analog, I have the Bosch JS470EB barrel grip and love it. I was faced with the same decision and the barrel grip seemed to work better for me. It seems easier to control. Again as said earlier, personal preference of the user.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Tyler welcome to the forum
I just bought a js 470 eb before New Years ( tax deduction you know!) Local distributer
Wanted 160 bucks and would only drop to 140 bucks. I went to Amazon and got it for 92 bucks with free shipping.
If you have small or arthritic hands the barrel will be too large for you. I have not done any small work with it yet but cut off the particle board nosings on a set of stairs and cut inlets into a 8 inch pipe for my dust collector with it. It works very well and it will last a long time.
Dennis


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I generally like Bosch because so far, every Bosch tool has performed far beyond my hopes. However, I would also suggest you consider one of the battery operated models. Not having that darn cord to contend with is wonderful. I have an 18v DeWalt jigsaw that is my go to tool. I haven't used it for super heavy duty stuff, but it provided exact control when precise fitting a 1 inch thick Oak threshold. It has also been useful for dry wall cutouts for windows and electrical outlets. I do have a 110 v jigsaw (not Bosch) but it is no better at cutting than the DeWalt.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Tom the battery powered tools are handy but the batteries go and depending on voltage can be rebuilt for around $60 and replaced for $80 to $100 per battery. While the cord is a nuisance at times, a corded model of really good quality can last the life of the owner. If you are a contractor it's easier to justify cordless. For the DIYer it's a lot harder. Most of the old drills I have that need batteries would have to have the packs rebuilt now as the original packs are no longer available nor are the chargers. Like computers they seem to have a planned obsolescence engineered into them.

I keep one cordless drill around now and everything else has a cord. I know I'm not alone in my opinion as this has come up before on the forum and quite a few other members have stated the same thing.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I can't comment on most new tools, pretty much all are over 5 yrs, many are 10 or more and nearly half are 20 + yrs old. I've had Skill, Makita and Bosch jigsaws I've had both styles, I prefer the barrel, it just feels better in hand. I still have an old Bosch 1584vs, bought it in 94 when the Mak's plunger rod thing shot out the body. I like the VS, and the orbiting options very little vibration even after 20yrs.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Most of the old drills I have that need batteries would have to have the packs rebuilt now as the original packs are no longer available nor are the chargers. Like computers they seem to have a planned obsolescence engineered into them.


Yes and no, Chuck. Battery technology goes in spurts, but it's definitely improving all the time. I've gone from 3Ah to 4Ah to 5Ah in recent years and 6Ah is on the horizon (allegedly). Lithium ion batteries have a definite life span of 3 to 4 years because of the chemical degradation inherent in the technology (worth understanding if you ever feel the urge to buy a Tesla), but by the time the original batteries have died the newer ones will be there with even higher output - that or you'll have lost/destroyed/had stolen/worn-out* (* = delete as required) the tools in any case so you might as well start from scratch. So the built-in-obsolescence you talk about is just natural life span to others. At least that's a contractor's take on it - and these technologies are very much aimed at the trade/professional user

For home users, though, those sort of economics make no sense at all. So at home, other than a singe cordless drill, I have opted for corded power tools, too

Regards

Phil


----------



## analog_gamer (Jan 27, 2015)

Interesting. Well I can't get my hands on a barrel type but my type of work is around the house repair. Straight lines and a few curves. I also have an oscillating tool for hard to reach places.

Have to think if I can justify 50 dollar difference (price of a Bosch orbital sander) which I'm also looking at.


Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

All well taken points. I started with the Craftsman that CherryvilleChuck mentioned (same problems as well) and went on to a barrel type which I found profoundly uncomfortable. I finally was able to sell the barrel version and went to the Bosch top handle, which for me fits my needs. Some Home Depots offer the opportuntiy to try a cut or two inhouse. May not be the same saw but the "type" will be similar. A good shop might also allow a return after minimal use.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Phil P said:


> So the built-in-obsolescence you talk about is just natural life span to others. At least that's a contractor's take on it - and these technologies are very much aimed at the trade/professional user
> 
> For home users, though, those sort of economics make no sense at all. So at home, other than a singe cordless drill, I have opted for corded power tools, too
> 
> ...


Exactly Phil. Cordless makes way more sense for a contractor where power may not not be easily available, speed is of the essence, and you can amortize the cost over numerous job sites but the economics/benefits don't make sense for the rest of us mere mortals. I have one cordless drill with a keyless chuck and 4 corded ones with keyed chucks (another thing I believe strongly about). A very good quality corded jigsaw is very likely something that will be handed down to an heir, something that is unlikely to happen with a cordless one.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

I also like the corded power tools for the torque. The corded drill for example seems to power in the screws better. I have a DeWalt 14 volt cordless drill and two HF cordless drills ($17 ea.) for drilling, countersinking and screwing w/o the need to change bits. But when the screwing requires it (2-1/2 or 3" screws or larger) I prefer the corded drill. I know that screw size is pretty much outside the woodworking range but you also mentioned weekend warrior around the house use. I recently used the corded/cordless combination to have someone build shelves in the garage next door (my duplex) per my specs (I am disabled). Before I was disabled however, I used this combo myself to save time. Just more convenient not to have to change bits when you have hundreds of screws to pre-drill, countersink and drive. I also use square head screws to maximize grip and I like them better than the others.

I recently bought Bosch's best handle grip jigsaw and went from experience with that corded choice over the battery operated models. 

I owned the old craftsman with the tight turn feature but always hated to stop my cut to unlock that feature. The top of the knob cracked off too as it was glued together in two parts. I have not used my new jigsaw yet but am sure I will be quite happy with it.

As an aside, I have used the drill bits with the countersink on the same bit but prefer choosing my countersink size independent of what is built-in to the combo bit. Besides, those combo bits seem to break too easy for me and also my hired (amateur) help. My titanium coated drill bits fair much better.

Cheers!!!

~~ Ray


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

A few of us got together a couple of years ago and did a very unscientific review of both the top handle Bosch and the barrel type Bosch jigsaws. Bosch jigsaw review I have an older barrel type Bosch and am very happy with it, altho after trying the other model, my preference would have been the top handle one. They BOTH work fantastic, and you won't regret either one.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

*Top Handle vs Barrel Handle Jig Saw*

I've got the top handle Bosch. My wife ordered it on-line and didn't realize that I wanted the barrel grip.....of course I couldn't return it. So what I do is hold the barrel in my right hand and turn on the tool and lock it on with my left hand.....so I can use it either way. Definitely better control holding the barrel for delicate accurate cuts and the top handle for cuts that need more arm strength.


----------



## houdini28 (Dec 10, 2011)

Having used barrel and top handle models I can honestly say I have no preference between them. The main area I detect a difference is in the quality of the machine. All that said, I am a weekend warrior and mostly use the jigsaw for chores and repairs around the house. If I don't have an immediate cutting solution, then I turn to my jigsaw.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Chuck, the 18 v Dewalt XRP batteries are generally available in a 2 pack for $99, which is 49,50 each. I've purchased other tools, so have a lot of DeWalt batteries in reserve. The XRP model batteries run quite a while on a single charge. They were on sale this morning at a couple of stores and are usually that low price on Amazon. I really like the DeWalt 6.5 inch circular saw, great for breaking down plywood. Extremely narrow curf, cheap to replace the blade. That DC motor really provides a lot of power as well.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Tom

The batteries you refer to (for use with the plunge saw?) sound like the older NiMH-type battery system which is effectively obsolete with DW gradually withdrawing tool models. The new Li-Ion systems which have replaced them are much smaller and lighter with longer run times. Having used an older DW jigsaw with a NiMH battery attached I'd have to say that the weight and size of the battery pack on a jigsaw makes them a bit unwieldy (heavy and large) and I don't think I'd want to adopt a tool body grip on one in order to do a scribe (cope) cut of the type I illustrated above. Sound enough for bow handle grip cuts, though, if a tad slow (due to low power). I have a Makita 18 volt Li-Ion jigsaw, but it rarely gets used unless I have no access to a power cord 

Regards

Phil


----------

